# What dry kibble for working line puppies



## Amy Dart (Sep 4, 2006)

This is my first working line litter. I use to feed my Europ. Showline litters Solid gold until we personally had a bad experience with it. We then fed Wellness. I have heard some troubling things about them now too. The litter is 3 weeks old now so I need to get ready to start them on food soon so I was looking for some ideas. We also will be giving them puppy gold (I think that is what it is called lol) by peak performance. Thanks for your help.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Amy, 
Royal Canin makes agood puppy kibble. Have you considered putting your dogs on Raw diet? I can tell you, it's a good thing!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Take a look at Nature's Variety for raw diet patties and "raw" kibble, or TheHonestKitchen.com and add some raw beef/chicken wings etc.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Take a look at Nature's Variety for raw diet patties and "raw" kibble, or TheHonestKitchen.com and add some raw beef/chicken wings etc.


Mike beat me to it. :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think dogs grow slower & more evenly on raw. At least this is something I think I have noticed. I know for a fact Arkane has done so well on Raw. I would never go back. I keep Honest Ktchen in case of emergencies (like quakes). He primarily gets raw chicken, turkey & fish, with an occaisional buffalo acchilles tendon thrown in for fun.


----------



## Amy Dart (Sep 4, 2006)

Raw just isn't something that I want to get into. Thanks for your suggestion though. I don't mind doing the raw kibble though. Where do they sale that?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Honest Kitchen has their own web site & it lists distributors too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Honest Kitchen has their own web site & it lists distributors too.


So does Nature's Variety: http://www.naturesvariety.com

Google is your friend! :wink:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I like Canidae.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Amy,
I had very good luck with Innova Puppy and now have great luck with Innova Raw. With both I used Solid Gold Seameal as a supplement. Annie's shedding has been minimal and her coat and health have been great. Just my experience.

There are a few other heathen kibble feeders on this website, btw...:twisted:...some of them even moderate....:twisted:...don't let the militants bring you down. :lol:


----------



## Amy Dart (Sep 4, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Amy,
> I had very good luck with Innova Puppy and now have great luck with Innova Raw. With both I used Solid Gold Seameal as a supplement. Annie's shedding has been minimal and her coat and health have been great. Just my experience.
> 
> There are a few other heathen kibble feeders on this website, btw...:twisted:...some of them even moderate....:twisted:...don't let the militants bring you down. :lol:


Yes I love solid gold seameal I use it for all my dogs and puppies. Thanks


----------

